# New Duromax XP13000HX not starting on propane



## MAS (9 mo ago)

This is my second DuroMax (the first was the XP10000EH), and I'm again finding their user manual fails to provide critical information about using propane. Despite following the start-up instructions EXACTLY (I reviewed everything step-by-step at least five times) the 13000HX fails to fully start. After I push the Start button, the engine tries to crank, but instead all I get is a high-pitched whine. No engine start, or it starts but chokes out after half a second. The propane tank is full, the oil is full, the battery is fully charged.

After many, many frustrating similar attempts with the 10000EH, I discovered I had to move the choke to half-way open--not closed, nor fully open as the manual instructed: but half-way open. So, I tried the same with the 13000HX and still all I get is a high-pitched whine.

Any recommendations? Duromax EH or HX owners please chime in!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sounds like the starter isn’t engaging…. If that’s the case it isn’t going to start with any fuel. Do a load test on the battery. If it’s weak, that’s probably going to be the issue.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> Sounds like the starter isn’t engaging…. If that’s the case it isn’t going to start with any fuel. Do a load test on the battery. If it’s weak, that’s probably going to be the issue.


Thanks. What would meter would I use to do a load test?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Any shop could do that for you, usually at no charge. Make sure that the battery has not been on the charger for 24 hours. Another thing that you could try is boosting from your car. The car NOT running. If the generator spins over much better, that’s an indication that the generator battery is too weak…


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> Any shop could do that for you, usually at no charge. Make sure that the battery has not been on the charger for 24 hours. Another thing that you could try is boosting from your car. The car NOT running. If the generator spins over much better, that’s an indication that the generator battery is too weak…


Taking the 240 pound generator to a shop isn't possible. When you say testing under load what do you mean? The battery is fine. I think the problem lies with the fuel selector switch, or the start button. Or, even the choke.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

It's not clear if the engine is turning over or it's just the starter whine you're hearing. Can you clear that out? Maybe upload a video or audio recording?

If it's the latter, the whine you hear is most likely the starter motor free-spinning. There's a simple mechanism on the starter shaft called a bendix that will cause the starter pinion to mesh with the flywheel teeth when you press start. Once the engine gets up to speed or you release the start button, the bendix causes the starter pinion to disengage so there's no more physical contact between the starter and the flywheel.

The bendix relies on the starter motor to spin at a fairly high speed. If the starter isn't spinning fast enough, the bendix might not work properly and so the starter may not be able to engage the flywheel. This is accompanied by an unmistakable whine and/or the sound of the pinion teeth grinding on the flywheel teeth.

The most common reason this happens is when the battery is weak; the starter motor can't spin fast enough for the bendix to work. It's not to say that there's nothing else wrong, but a weak battery is the usual cause and is also the easiest to check.

To isolate if it is indeed a weak battery, here are your options:
1. Try a known-good battery like, from your car
2. Remove the battery from the generator and bring it to a shop that can assess its health
3. Charge it for several hours, preferably with a smart charger that has a float charge mode

If the problem persists, there may be mechanical issues with the starter and/or the flywheel. Contact support.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> It's not clear if the engine is turning over or it's just the starter whine you're hearing. Can you clear that out? Maybe upload a video or audio recording?
> 
> If it's the latter, the whine you hear is most likely the starter motor free-spinning. There's a simple mechanism on the starter shaft called a bendix that will cause the starter pinion to mesh with the flywheel teeth when you press start. Once the engine gets up to speed or you release the start button, the bendix causes the starter pinion to disengage so there's no more physical contact between the starter and the flywheel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thorough reply, Orly. I charged the battery to 100% this morning, but that didn't make a difference, unfortunately. I also played around with the choke settings, which DuroMax has marked incorrectly: "Open" is actually "Closed." I noticed the choke automatically shifts to Open when I try to start it. If I hold it manually to half-open or Closed, I can feel the level trying to move to the "Open" setting. Regardless, in any position, the choke makes no difference...except, when I hold it in the "Open" position the high-pitched whining stops and the engine sounds like it want to engage but can't, maybe because it isn't getting any fuel (propane). The propane tank is full so I wonder if there is a problem with the fuel selector switch, a known problem with DuroMaxs. If so, I wonder if there's a work around.

Also, I can upload a video if you'd find that helpful.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

While certainly possible, I’d be very surprised if the choke is mislabeled. Pics and video would definitely help.

You still haven’t confirmed if the engine is or isn’t turning over properly….. With you not being able to answer this question, and confusion around the operation of the choke, maybe you should have someone with small engine experience take a look at it.

Also, Dutchy was not suggesting taking the generator somewhere to have it tested. He was suggesting that you take just the battery to to a parts store to have it load tested.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

A video would be a great help, yes.

It's got an auto-choke so that's the reason it's fighting you... which brings me to believe that it's actually cranking/turning over, just not igniting.

The correlation of the whine and choke position makes me think that there might be a leak in the vacuum lines (which operates the choke). A vacuum leak somewhere can prevent the engine from starting.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

Assuming you don’t have a cranking issue……To help narrow down the issue, have you considered trying to run it on gasoline?

Edit: Before that….Are you able to verify if you have spark? Have you removed the spark plug and checked its condition? Can you remove the air cleaner and squirt some gas or starting fluid into the the carburetor inlet to see if it will light off?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

McCorby said:


> While certainly possible, I’d be very surprised if the choke is mislabeled. Pics and video would definitely help.
> 
> You still haven’t confirmed if the engine is or isn’t turning over properly….. With you not being able to answer this question, and confusion around the operation of the choke, maybe you should have someone with small engine experience take a look at it.
> 
> Also, Dutchy was not suggesting taking the generator somewhere to have it tested. He was suggesting that you take just the battery to to a parts store to have it load tested.


When you say "turn over" do you mean the engine engaged and operating? If so, no. The engine is not engaged or running. As I saiid, it is attempting to "turn over" but is either lacking fuel or ignition. The choke setting is mislabeled because I've compared what's on mine to what's on the brochure, the website and videos. All are labeled the opposite of mine. I will check to see if there's a problem in the lines. The battery is fine, I tested it here.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

MAS said:


> When you say "turn over" do you mean the engine engaged and operating? If so, no. The engine is not engaged or running. As I saiid, it is attempting to "turn over" but is either lacking fuel or ignition. The choke setting is mislabeled because I've compared what's on mine to what's on the brochure, the website and videos. All are labeled the opposite of mine. I will check to see if there's a problem in the lines. The battery is fine, I tested it here.


In the context asked, “turn over” means does the starter spin/crank the engine. I was not asking if the engine runs. It is obvious that the engine does not run. I and others were trying to determine if the starter is doing its job. Up until now, I had seen no reply from you that clearly indicated the starter was operating properly.

Have you removed the air filter to verify the operation of the choke (Off = no restriction, choke plate open. On = choke plate closed and blocking carb inlet)?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

McCorby said:


> Assuming you don’t have a cranking issue……To help narrow down the issue, have you considered trying to run it on gasoline?
> 
> Edit: Before that….Are you able to verify if you have spark? Have you removed the spark plug and checked its condition? Can you remove the air cleaner and squirt some gas or starting fluid into the the carburetor inlet to see if it will light off?


Gasoline isn't an option for me. I'll return it rather than use gasoline.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

MAS said:


> Gasoline isn't an option for me. I'll return it rather than use gasoline.


Using gasoline would be only used for troubleshooting purposes. You can drain the gas from the tank and carb when done troubleshooting.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

MAS said:


> When you say "turn over" do you mean the engine engaged and operating? If so, no. The engine is not engaged or running. As I saiid, it is attempting to "turn over" but is either lacking fuel or ignition. The choke setting is mislabeled because I've compared what's on mine to what's on the brochure, the website and videos. All are labeled the opposite of mine. I will check to see if there's a problem in the lines. The battery is fine, I tested it here.


I tried to upload a couple of videos but the website seems to only accept JPEGs.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

McCorby said:


> Using gasoline would be only used for troubleshooting purposes. You can drain the gas from the tank and carb when done troubleshooting.


Yeah, once there's gas in it no shipper will accept it. If it runs on gas, but not propane, that's of no use to me.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

McCorby said:


> In the context asked, “turn over” means does the starter spin/crank the engine. I was not asking if the engine runs. It is obvious that the engine does not run. I and others were trying to determine if the starter is doing its job. Up until now, I had seen no reply from you that clearly indicated the starter was operating properly.
> 
> Have you removed the air filter to verify the operation of the choke (Off = no restriction, choke plate open. On = choke plate closed and blocking carb inlet)?


Worth a shot, thanks.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

McCorby said:


> Assuming you don’t have a cranking issue……To help narrow down the issue, have you considered trying to run it on gasoline?
> 
> Edit: Before that….Are you able to verify if you have spark? Have you removed the spark plug and checked its condition? Can you remove the air cleaner and squirt some gas or starting fluid into the the carburetor inlet to see if it will light off?


I haven't checked the spark plug. It's brand new, so unlikely it's bad, but I'll look into it.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> A video would be a great help, yes.
> 
> It's got an auto-choke so that's the reason it's fighting you... which brings me to believe that it's actually cranking/turning over, just not igniting.
> 
> The correlation of the whine and choke position makes me think that there might be a leak in the vacuum lines (which operates the choke). A vacuum leak somewhere can prevent the engine from starting.


I did a look-over of the lines and all seemed connected with no signs of holes, cracks or leaks.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

MAS said:


> I haven't checked the spark plug. It's brand new, so unlikely it's bad, but I'll look into it.


Just because it’s new, doesn’t mean it’s ok.

Do you know how to test for spark? Check compression? Do you know if you are getting propane flow to the engine?

If not, I stand by my earlier suggestion that you consider having someone with some small engine repair experience take a look at it. I could be wrong and if I am I apologize, but I get the impression that you may be in over your head on this. And that’s ok, not everyone is a mechanic. If we were, what would the real mechanics/technicians do for a living?!?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

McCorby said:


> Just because it’s new, doesn’t mean it’s ok.
> 
> Do you know how to test for spark? Check compression? Do you know if you are getting propane flow to the engine?
> 
> If not, I stand by my earlier suggestion that you consider having someone with some small engine repair experience take a look at it. I could be wrong and if I am I apologize, but I get the impression that you may be in over your head on this. And that’s ok, not everyone is a mechanic. If we were, what would the real mechanics/technicians do for a living?!?


Definitely over my head, that's why I posted here. I've considered taking it to a small engine repair shop, except hauling to there would be a major hassle and paying somone at least $150 just to look it at isn't practical since it's new and under warranty. If I can't solve the problem here or on my own, it'll be Amazon and DuroMax's problem.


----------



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

By any chance are you using a new propane tank that has not been purged of air? Have you confirmed that propane is being delivered to the generator? Are you confident that the regulator that is 1st in line coming from the propane tank is operating as it should, as in delivering the right amount of propane to the generator?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

fewpop said:


> By any chance are you using a new propane tank that has not been purged of air? Have you confirmed that propane is being delivered to the generator? Are you confident that the regulator that is 1st in line coming from the propane tank is operating as it should, as in delivering the right amount of propane to the generator?


The tank is virtually new and was working 100% with the previous generator, so unlikely it's suddenly not delivering. As for the regulator line, it came with the generator and appears to be delivering propane. I am getting another just to make sure.


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

Still not clear if the engine is turning over or not with the electric starter. Upload a video to YouTube. Have you tried pull starting it?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

kairus00 said:


> Still not clear if the engine is turning over or not with the electric starter. Upload a video to YouTube. Have you tried pull starting it?


It cranks but doesn't start. I tried using the pull and that did nothing. I'm not entirely sure the engine can start that way using propane. The manual only lists gasoline as an option. I'll see if I can upload to YouTube.


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

Is your altitude above sea level enough for the air fuel ratio to be to rich? I had to use a high altitude kit for my 9500 - 12000 watt. Seems to be an undiscussed topic on this thread.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Still waiting on that video.

There are a lot of sound advice here, including running it on gasoline to establish if the problem is with the engine or the propane system. But since you're reluctant to run it on gasoline, have you tried using starter fluid? 

As it appears now that the problem is something beyond what is common... and requires someone with experience in these things to actually see and hear what's going on (hint hint -> video), I suggest that you contact support and let them weigh in.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

Columbotrek said:


> Is your altitude above sea level enough for the air fuel ratio to be to rich? I had to use a high altitude kit for my 9500 - 12000 watt. Seems to be an undiscussed topic on this thread.


I'm in the piedmont of VA so altitude isn't an issue.


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

MAS said:


> I'm in the piedmont of VA so altitude isn't an issue.


When it is turning over is there an odor of propane? Like the gas is pumping through but not burning?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

If you turn off the propane supply and crank the engine, do you still hear a whine?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> Still waiting on that video.
> 
> There are a lot of sound advice here, including running it on gasoline to establish if the problem is with the engine or the propane system. But since you're reluctant to run it on gasoline, have you tried using starter fluid?
> 
> As it appears now that the problem is something beyond what is common... and requires someone with experience in these things to actually see and hear what's going on (hint hint -> video), I suggest that you contact support and let them weigh in.


Here's the upload of start attempt with the choke open:


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

Upload of start attempt with the following choke settings: First: Choke open, Second: Choke half-open, Third: Choke closed.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

That's the starter whine. With the choke closed, it starts cranking at first but then somehow disengages. This is presumably because the engine is heavier to crank with choke closed. 

With choke open, the starter works fine but won't ignite because the choke needs to be closed for the demand regulator to feed it propane. 

Problem is with the starter.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> That's the starter whine. With the choke closed, it starts cranking at first but then somehow disengages. This is presumably because the engine is heavier to crank with choke closed.
> 
> With choke open, the starter works fine but won't ignite because the choke needs to be closed for the demand regulator to feed it propane.
> 
> Problem is with the starter.


Thanks, that's been my suspicion all along.
There's considerable inconsistency about the proper choke setting, too. With my old Duromax, the manual said to keep it fully open for start, but, in truth, it would only start when half-open. With this one, some owners say closed, some say open, and when you call Duromax's help line, the pre-recorded message says try all three settings. Useless.

If the starter is indeed defective, I'll return this to Amazon and start over (no pun intended).


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

It depends if it has a purge/prime button for propane. 

If yes, the choke stays open when starting.

If not, you may need to keep it closed or halfway closed to get it started.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> It depends if it has a purge/prime button for propane.
> 
> If yes, the choke stays open when starting.
> 
> If not, you may need to keep it closed or halfway closed to get it started.


Again, that's where Duromax gives bad instructions. With my last one, the manual said to push the primer pump before starting, but there was no primer pump. I called tech help to inquire and they nonchalantly mentioned, "Yeah, we eliminated the primer pump." This one also has none. Regardless, it won't start on any choke setting, as shown in the videos.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

How big (err...small) of a propane tank are you trying to use?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Yeah, agree with you that there's an issue with your gen. Warranty is your next move. 

Have you tried starting it with choke open and while it's cranking, closed the choke by hand? It's not a solution but, why not?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

Robh said:


> How big (err...small) of a propane tank are you trying to use?


40-lb. This wasn't a problem for the smaller 10000 watt model.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> Yeah, agree with you that there's an issue with your gen. Warranty is your next move.
> 
> Have you tried starting it with choke open and while it's cranking, closed the choke by hand? It's not a solution but, why not?


Yup. You may not be able to see it in the second video, but that's exactly what I was doing.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

MAS said:


> 40-lb. This wasn't a problem for the smaller 10000 watt model.


While it's possible (probable) that the starter is bad as indicated above, what a smaller generator can do with a 40lb tank means nothing when going the other direction.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

Robh said:


> While it's possible (probable) that the starter is bad as indicated above, what a smaller generator can do with a 40lb tank means nothing when going the other direction.


? You’re saying a more powerful motor would be less capable of running a larger propane tank. That’s illogical because larger generators are typically used with tanks that can run longer. To that point, the marketing materials show it with 40 and 100 lb. tanks.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

MAS said:


> ? You’re saying a more powerful motor would be less capable of running a larger propane tank. That’s illogical because larger generators are typically used with tanks that can run longer. To that point, the marketing materials show it with 40 and 100 lb. tanks.


You misread that. Just because a smaller generator with 40lb tank might be fine in no way corelates to a bigger generator/motor being fine with it.
I know the marketing material says a 40lb tank is okay but since when are they always right? Maybe if it's 80+ degrees outside. Smaller and colder tanks don't vaporize as fast.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

Thanks to all for your advice and time. DuroMax looked at the videos and determined it has a bad starter, so I'm sending it back to Amazon for an exchange.


----------



## FJC (7 mo ago)

McCorby said:


> Just because it’s new, doesn’t mean it’s ok.
> 
> Do you know how to test for spark? Check compression? Do you know if you are getting propane flow to the engine?
> 
> If not, I stand by my earlier suggestion that you consider having someone with some small engine repair experience take a look at it. I could be wrong and if I am I apologize, but I get the impression that you may be in over your head on this. And that’s ok, not everyone is a mechanic. If we were, what would the real mechanics/technicians do for a living?!?


I have the Xp13000Hx duel fuel also. I have a similar problem. The gen will start for a few seconds but then dies, when using propane. It starts and runs fine on gasoline. I think it is not getting enough fuel. Any suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

In my case, Duromax said it was a bad starter. I returned it and bought the XP13000EH. No issues at all with this one.


----------



## SHucker (5 mo ago)

Still running, I am interested in this model?


----------



## MAS (9 mo ago)

SHucker said:


> Still running, I am interested in this model?


Yes, I put it to the test two days ago when we lost power. Started up immediately and handled a full load of house lights, TV, Wifi, two refrigerators, water heater, and assorted small appliances without breaking a sweat. My electrician advised against hooking up my two heat pumps to it, so I didn't.


----------



## DAW (5 mo ago)

FJC said:


> I have the Xp13000Hx duel fuel also. I have a similar problem. The gen will start for a few seconds but then dies, when using propane. It starts and runs fine on gasoline. I think it is not getting enough fuel. Any suggestions will be much appreciated.


FJX I have the XP13000HX also. Again mine runs fine on gasoline also. Have not tried propane yet but, it will not start on natural gas conversion I did on it.

hopefully we will get some response’s on our problems.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

MAS said:


> Taking the 240 pound generator to a shop isn't possible. When you say testing under load what do you mean? The battery is fine. I think the problem lies with the fuel selector switch, or the start button. Or, even the choke.


I have the EH model. I was having a problem with surging. I contacted the company I purchased from and they said that the Mode Switch was defective. That corrected the problem. And so, I think you might take a look at the Mode Switch.


----------



## ctrivelpiece (3 mo ago)

I had the same issue as in your video, i tired everything to get it running. Then i swapped to the NGK plug they recommend in the manual (BPR6ES i believe), gapped to .030. Havent had an issue since. My guess is the LG plugs they ship them with arent very good.


----------

